# Sellita Movement Grade in MG



## Stargazer735

Hi, folks,

I'm quite interested in MGs, especially the ProMare Chronograph and Rasmus.

I know MG modifies their Sellitas with rotors, the woodpecker regulators, etc., but I'm curious to understand the base movements themselves when compared to other brands. 

For example, Sinn uses Top grade movements for most (if not all) of their watches. Is this the case with MG as well? Perhaps they use Elaboré or Standard instead?

Any insight is appreciated. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

175 views and no answer?

C'mon, surely someone must know! 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The Sellita grades are known as Standard, Spécial (Elaboré), Prémium (Top), Chronomètre. There’s no information on what grade Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte do order. I am afraid you have to email Mühle‘s CS.


----------



## Stargazer735

I tried, no response. 

I did a whole lot of searching. Found some old posts on here (you had chimed in with some great stuff, actually,) but it didn't quite cover what I was looking for.

I don't care so much about the difference in accuracy (especially when considering their modifications and adjustments procedures for fine tuning,) but a key difference to me is the shock absorption systems the higher grade movements use.

From what I can see, they use Standard grade movements, but that's not official by any means.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

Update:

Found a review online of a Seebataillon GMT from W&W a while back, where it used an ETA 2893 TOP.

I believe MG uses Selitta now, so this may no longer be the case, but is at least somewhat encouraging.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8

I do not know the whole range of MG watches. But the MG terrasport II I have is based on Elabore movement, but it has incabloc (not etachoc) shock protection if that is important for you.
I also understand the woodpecker system is also improving the shock resistance.

I have owned one watch with ETA 2824 top, another one with SW200 top, 2 others with ETA 2824/2836 (not fully sure the grade though, but not top). 
In terms of performance (accuracy, feeling of hand winding), MG terrasport II is the best.
MG advertised they reassembled the whole movement, maybe this helps, aside from the woodpecker system and 6 position adjustment.


----------



## Stargazer735

Gerrard8 said:


> I do not know the whole range of MG watches. But the MG terrasport II I have is based on Elabore movement, but it has incabloc (not etachoc) shock protection if that is important for you.
> I also understand the woodpecker system is also improving the shock resistance.
> 
> I have owned one watch with ETA 2824 top, another one with SW200 top, 2 others with ETA 2824/2836 (not fully sure the grade though, but not top).
> In terms of performance (accuracy, feeling of hand winding), MG terrasport II is the best.
> MG advertised they reassembled the whole movement, maybe this helps, aside from the woodpecker system and 6 position adjustment.


Precisely. I'm looking for incabloc or equivalent. I'm trying to determine what is used in their various movements.

As far as accuracy is concerned, I'm OK with any grade level, but shock resistance is important to me from a tool watch perspective.

Yes, the woodpecker regulation helps to a degree, which is one of the reasons why I gravitate to these watches in general.

I believe 7750s have these, so the ProMare Chrono has me covered, but I'm curious about other models... and the Seebaitallon is now on my list as well. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

So, something silly occurred to me: why not just do a visual inspection?

From what I'm seeing, MG does appear to use incabloc shock protection.

The image below shows etachoc (top) vs. incabloc (bottom) -- note the difference in clips/retention system of the jewel in the balance cock (3 points of contact in the etachoc vs. 2 in the incabloc.)

So with that said... Can anyone take a pic of their Selitta-based movement? 

*Photo credit not my own









EDIT: The picture here applies for the Novodiac used in the Sellita movement. Incabloc comes standard on SW-3XX movements (according to their site,) but is not standard on SW-2XX movements. This means watches like the Rasmus may not have it, which is a dealbreaker for me (albeit it maybe a silly one.)

Would be curious to see if anyone has a SW-2XX based movement we can see.


----------



## Stargazer735

Did even more digging and found that the SW-2XX based movements have it as well (at least from all those I was able to find.)

I am satisified and happy that the Rasmus remains on my list of considerations. It's a beast!

Thanks to those who contributed and I hope this helps for anyone else down the line. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

